# Whizzer Help



## 615Wheels (May 22, 2022)

Reaching out to the Whizzer experts for some help. I do not have
much knowledge on Whizzers other than what I have been reading
here on the Cabe and some other sites.

I saw this one come up for sale fairly close to me.The owner said it is a 1947
I’m not sure what make the frame is. It is not running
but the motor turns. It also includes an extra motor.
I was wondering if the year is correct, what is missing or incorrect
and what a fair price would be for the bike and extra motor.

I hope these photos can tell the good and not so good.
Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!




















Quote Reply
Report Edit

[ATTACH=full]1631615[/ATTACH]


----------



## skeezer (May 22, 2022)

I can't view your photos.

Skeezer


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 22, 2022)

I can’t view photos either … I have a heavy duty set of wheels if you need for your whizzer …👍🇺🇸
Bob


----------



## 615Wheels (May 22, 2022)

skeezer said:


> I can't view your photos.
> 
> Skeezer



Sorry about that. Can you see any of the photos now? 
thanks


----------



## skeezer (May 22, 2022)

"H" motor, (highest production). Automatic clutch is a plus. I don't know bikes very well. Second motor has a "J" dipstick. Check serial number on bottom of other side.

Skeezer


----------



## 615Wheels (May 22, 2022)

skeezer said:


> "H" motor, (highest production). Automatic clutch is a plus. I don't know bikes very well. Second motor has a "J" dipstick. Check serial number on bottom of other side.
> 
> Skeezer



Thanks so much for the motor information. I will look for a serial number.


----------



## Boris (May 22, 2022)

Looks like a factory notched fender. At a quick glance, it's missing the air filter, and the throttle control grip is broken. I believe these grips were used with the J engines. The belt cover and chain guard are missing. Not a Schwinn rack. All missing parts can be easily found. Tons of potential and good parts already there. Wheels would most likely clean up. If not, Junkman Bob already mentioned that he has some. If it were me and I had $1000 to spend, I'd offer up to that amount. Have you seen what those front brakes are going for these days? I'd love to see a larger shot of the brake arm side. Is there a long arm connecting the brake arm to a welded bracket on the frame? Has the seller given you a price on the package?


----------



## whizzerbug (May 23, 2022)

i think its a WZ as it looks like a notched frame for belt clearance, notched fender, heavy spokes,possibly goodyear double eagle tires,yea WZ


----------



## 615Wheels (May 23, 2022)

Boris said:


> Looks like a factory notched fender. At a quick glance, it's missing the air filter, and the throttle control grip is broken. I believe these grips were used with the J engines. The belt cover and chain guard are missing. Not a Schwinn rack. All missing parts can be easily found. Tons of potential and good parts already there. Wheels would most likely clean up. If not, Junkman Bob already mentioned that he has some. If it were me and I had $1000 to spend, I'd offer up to that amount. Have you seen what those front brakes are going for these days? I'd love to see a larger shot of the brake arm side. Is there a long arm connecting the brake arm to a welded bracket on the frame? Has the seller given you a price on the package?



He was asking $2000 for the package. I’m not sure about the brake arm. I will try to get 
some more photos. Thanks for all the information and advice.


----------



## Boris (May 23, 2022)

whizzerbug said:


> i think its a WZ as it looks like a notched frame for belt clearance, notched fender, heavy spokes,possibly goodyear double eagle tires,yea WZ



I was kinda thinking the same thing. But  for *my own self* I wouldn't pay much more than $1000. Some might pay more.


----------



## 615Wheels (May 23, 2022)

Boris said:


> I was kinda thinking the same thing. But  for *my own self* I wouldn't pay much more than $1000. Some might pay more.



There is not a long arm on the rear brake and I didn’t see a bracket welded to the frame.
Just looks like a standard brake arm clamped to the frame. The spare motor has a J serial 
number on it. The frame is a Schwinn.


----------



## Billythekid (May 23, 2022)

That’s a factory bike built for schwinn for a whizzer motor kit in my opinion $2000 is what it’s worth it’s not a deal but if you want one that’s a good one to get


----------



## Billythekid (May 23, 2022)

By schwinn not for schwinn sorry


----------



## 615Wheels (May 23, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> That’s a factory bike built for schwinn for a whizzer motor kit in my opinion $2000 is what it’s worth it’s not a deal but if you want one that’s a good one to get



Thank you for the info and advice. The headbadge was a Schwinn Majestic. 
I didn’t get a serial number.


----------



## mrg (Jun 2, 2022)

A little late to this party but I would say belt notches in frame are not factory, to flat, it's a stock frame notched aftermarket. did you end up with it?


----------



## 615Wheels (Jun 4, 2022)

mrg said:


> A little late to this party but I would say belt notches in frame are not factory, to flat, it's a stock frame notched aftermarket. did you end up with it?



Thanks for the info on the frame. I did end up buying it. I have looked for a
serial number on the frame and can’t find anything. Could it be anywhere 
else than on the bottom bracket?

thanks again


----------



## kreika (Jun 4, 2022)

Looks like a fun project! Congrats. The serial number if not on the bottom bracket might be on the rear drop out.


----------



## 615Wheels (Jun 4, 2022)

kreika said:


> Looks like a fun project! Congrats. The serial number if not on the bottom bracket might be on the rear drop out.



Thanks. I’ll take a look on the drop out. And yeah it should be a fun one to get going!


----------

